# Eifel-Clubtour vom 18.-20.09.2009



## Bettina (24. August 2009)

Die Newsletter dazu ist schon etwas her  um alle Beinharten zu erreichen auch hier der Aufruf zu unserer Camp&Bike Tour in die Eifel. 
Wir wollen auch in diesem Jahr wieder die Eifel von Manderscheid aus erkunden. Natürlich mit dem Highlight für Bergradfahrer: dem Lieserpfad, der Eifeler Variante das Rheinsteiges, sowie Touren rundum die Maare und Burgen. Übernachtet wird auf dem vielfach prämierten Campingplatz in Manderscheid (www.vulkan-camping.de).

Es wird in zwei Gruppen gestartet.
Eine Gruppe wird Präsi führen.  Hier geht es mit Tempolevel 2 und Fahrtechnik bis zu Level 3 (aber nur kurze schiebbare Passagen) entlang der Lieser und der Maare. Da Thomas über eine große Ortskenntnis verfügt, kann er die Strecken gut an die Teilnehmer anpassen.
Für eine weitere Gruppe habe ich letze Woche neue Trails erkundet und wenn ich sie wieder finde  fahren wir am Samstag über das Liesertal zur größten Lavabombe, zum Kuchen essen nach Eckfeld und dann zu den Manderscheider Burgen. Diese Gruppe fährt GPS und Karten gesteuert durch den Wald.  Wir fahren Tempolevel 1 bis 2 und Techniklevel bis 2 auf Genießerrouten durch wunderschöne, abwechslungsreiche Landschaft. Also: alle Pfadfinder sind herzlich eingeladen mit uns die Eifel zu erobern! Die Auswahl und Länge der Touren richtet sich nach der Anzahl der Anmeldungen und natürlich nach den sich Anmeldenden. 

Geplant sind eine kurze Feierabend-Tour am Freitag, eine anspruchsvollere am Samstag und am Sonntag was zum Erholen, bevor es wieder nach Hause geht.

Für Freitag und Samstag werde ich in Manderscheid Plätze in einem Restaurant reservieren, auf dem Campingplatz können wir anschließend, wieder beim Lagerfeuer eine Eifelbrause geniessen  

Bitte meldet euch bei Interesse bis 01.09. bei mir ( bettina.kumm (et) mtb-club-beinhart.de) , damit ich alles reservieren kann an und damit wir die Touren passend planen können. 
Autobahn A1 Abfahrt Manderscheid. ca. 6 km bis Manderscheid. Im Ort ist der Campingplatz ausgeschildert. 

bis dahin

Bettina

Achtung! Anmeldung ist nur gültig bei Mail an bettina.kumm (et) mtb-club-beinhart.de


----------



## Bettina (31. August 2009)

So, noch 1 Tag Zeit für euch. 
Ich meld heute abend schon mal 18 Personen in der Kupferkanne an, ich hoffe der Koch bekommt dann keinen zu großen Streß.


bis bald
Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeQuax (31. August 2009)

Hi Bettina,

bist Du wohlbehalten von den Vogesen zurückgekommen? Habe gehört, dass ihr noch tolle trails mit super Wetter bei bester Stimmung hattet - freut' mich!! 

Meine Wunden verheilen in Windeseile - schmerzen zwar noch, doch bis zur Eifel werde ich wieder runderneuert sein - wenn ich mit darf...;-) Gibts noch einen Platz für mich? 

Liebe Grüße,
Simone


----------



## Werner (20. September 2009)

Schön war es wieder in der Eifel, Bettina,  

- nette Gesellschaft, 
- schöne Touren,
- perfektes Guiding, 
- prima Organisation,
und
- ideales Wetter

Gesamtnote: 1+

Dafür sagen Danke:
Sabine + Werner

p.s. Bettinas Truppe am Samstag:







[/URL]

und in Aktion:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mathias (21. September 2009)

So, von mir auch ein dickes, dickes Lob

Sehr schöne Trails, lecker essen, lecker trinken und nette Leute.

Perfekt!!!

Danke Bettina

Liebe Grüße
Mathias


----------



## happygegoogelt (21. September 2009)

Danke an "Bettina Adventure Tours"!
Es war genial! 

Ein riesiges Dankeschön und Lob für die tollen Touren, die nette Organisation und die super Auswahl der Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Und natürlich für die Eifel-Brause.....

Das Wetter hat super mitgespielt und die Gruppe war genial! 

 .... im nächsten Jahr sehr gerne wieder....  
 Andrea


----------



## BikeQuax (21. September 2009)

Tausend Dank auch von mir liebe Bettina, für die geniale Organisation, die tollen Touren und die lockere und spassige Stimmung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Das Wochenende hat mir riesig gefallen - und welch' Erfolgserlebnis - dieses Mal ohne Blessuren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci auch an Dich lieber Präsi-Thomi für die Verschleppung zu Deiner genialen Tour gestern und Dein amüsantes Entertainment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...und natürlich auch lieben Dank an alle Mitschwitzenden - hat mir jede Menge Spass mit Euch gemacht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mein breites Grinsen kann einfach nicht gestoppt werden - nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder...


----------



## Caprifischer (21. September 2009)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorredner(n)Innen nur anschließen, liebe Bettina! 

Ein supergeniales Wochenende mit Touren und Trails vom Feinsten 

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Mühe und Organisation, wie auch immer Du das mit dem Wetter geschafft hast 
... darfst Du das nächstes Jahr bitte wieder tun...

Auch ein herzliches Dankeschön an all die netten Leute die dabei waren und die gute Stimmung mitgebracht haben...

Werde nächstes Jahr bestimmt auch wieder mit dabei sein! Bis demnächst,

LG Werner


----------



## prodigy (21. September 2009)

Ich fand´s auch echt klasse!

Tolle Landschaft, tolle Trails, tolle Mitfahrer und tolle Unterkunft 

Gruppe 2 guiding von Präsi war optimal - besser gehts nicht 

Nur von "Schoales" sollte man während der Tour beim nächsten mal Abstand nehmen.

hier noch Präsi bei der Arbeit sowie Simone, Clemens und Markus am "Night-Maare" 










Bin nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei,

viele Grüße, Uli


----------



## hallotv (22. September 2009)

Moin,
wie so häufig erlaube ich mir eine eigene Meinung...
Bettina-Adventure-Tours und Präsi-Show waren grandios, Streckenauswahl auch.:
ABER: Schoales sind super!!!
Bis nächstes Jahr,
Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (22. September 2009)

Hi Leutz!

Geiles WOE wars! Hat riesen Spaß gemacht mit Euch!

 Freue mich auch schon aufs nächste Jahr.

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen von der Lieserpfad-Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (22. September 2009)

Noch was vom Samstag


----------



## X-Präsi (22. September 2009)

So wars auf der 5-Maare-Tour


----------



## X-Präsi (22. September 2009)

und noch mal 5-Maare-Tour


----------



## Bettina (22. September 2009)

Freut mich dass es euch so gut gefallen hat 

Dass es dieses Mal wieder so gut mit dem Regentanz geklappt hat  Mal schaun ob ich das noch mal hin bekomme! 

Für den einen Trail am Samstag werde ich auf jeden Fall die Verlängerung suchen gehen 

Bis bald dann wieder
Bettina


----------



## Werner (22. September 2009)

Eine Handvoll weiterer Bilder gibt es bei Bedarf HIER

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## Werner (29. September 2009)

...und den Mini-Bericht gibt es an dieser Stelle

...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

